# Accessories for CW9



## dalealan

Picked up my CW9 for $400 and now figuring what kind of accessories to add to it.

Magazines: looking at the 8 round Kahr K920 without the extra finger grip at the bottom. 

Grips: looking at the Decal Grip. I carry a PPK/S with Pachmyer grips inside waitband and it does not move, period. The rubber texture of the grip on my jeans holds it there. I would consider one of the sleeves if I can find one that fits snuggly. 

Sights: will wait till I shoot it to decide on the sights, not a lot you can do with no dovetail on the front.

Anyone tried any of these accessories? Haven't had time to shoot it yet. 

Dale


----------



## FHBrumb

I'd like to hear too, as I'm considering a CW45. Sights???


----------



## whoami

I use one of those Hogue Hand All sleeves and it makes the CW9 fit my hand like a glove. Adds just the right amount of girth without being bulky and the grenade checkering on the stock frame doesn't dig into my hand anymore...best eight bucks I have spent on my Kahr so far.

I have owned quite a few handguns and I have yet to find better than the Kahr (1911's notwithstanding) for the money. They really don't need anything, especially if you get night sights.


----------



## FHBrumb

whoami said:


> I use one of those Hogue Hand All sleeves and it makes the CW9 fit my hand like a glove. Adds just the right amount of girth without being bulky and the grenade checkering on the stock frame doesn't dig into my hand anymore...best eight bucks I have spent on my Kahr so far.
> 
> I have owned quite a few handguns and I have yet to find better than the Kahr (1911's notwithstanding) for the money. They really don't need anything, especially if you get night sights.


Can you get a CW with night sights?


----------



## whoami

Nope...it's just the only other "real" accessory option, IMHO.

I will say this...use ONLY KAHR MANUFACTURED MAGS. Don't buy any of that cheap GunBroker crap.

I heard story after story of issues where the pistol failed due to non-factory mag usage.

Just my 0.02..YMMV.


----------



## FHBrumb

whoami said:


> Nope...it's just the only other "real" accessory option, IMHO.
> 
> I will say this...use ONLY KAHR MANUFACTURED MAGS. Don't buy any of that cheap GunBroker crap.
> 
> I heard story after story of issues where the pistol failed due to non-factory mag usage.
> 
> Just my 0.02..YMMV.


Well, I guess I object your Honor. How is it an "accessory option", if nobody manufactures them? Maybe it's a good idea, but still... Non-existent is non-existent, and in no way an option.

But I'll agree 100% that crap mags cause more trouble than they are worth.

I'm looking heavily at the P-45 now. I'm starting to get the shakes. I'll know in about week , when I can afford one.

The PM-45 is calling my name too, however... I just think you get to a point where the small recoil system is getting too small, and you are asking for trouble. Look howlong it took folks to get a 3 inch 1911 running consistently.


----------



## whoami

Maybe I misunderstood....the night sights are not an option form Kahr but they do exist and you can get them installed by a reasonably competent gunsmith.

They are manufactured, just not by Kahr. The XS sight systems are a perfect example. You can get those installed on a CW9, however, they are not an option from the factory.

If I misunderstood your question, my apologies.

Yeah the PM45 is about the size of a CW9 but I hear that the recoil is tamed quite a bit. The use of a locked breech tends to help control recoil. I think the CW45 is the way to go.

Again, just my $0.02...


----------



## FHBrumb

I looked all over, and could not find anything that goes on a CW series. If companies are making sights for the CW, they are keeping them a secret. If you have seen some, post a link, and I'll give the CW-45 another look.

I saw a P-45 on auction at GB, with an opening bid of $500 with no reserve. The auction closed with no bids. Had I been on my guard, I'd have had a $500 P-45. I see CW-45s at anout $400.


----------



## whoami

Here ya go!

http://www.kahrshop.com/cgi-bin/itemdetail.asp?itmid=1028

Take a good look at pic 3...you can the the dovetail cut I am referring to.

Again, you will need a gunsmith to cut a dovetail into the slide for the front sight, but not a big deal.

There is no specifc sight for the CW9 and the front sight is staked and plastic. These are options that require minimal work for a great return on investment.

The XS sights are fast and easy to use...


----------



## FHBrumb

whoami said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.kahrshop.com/cgi-bin/itemdetail.asp?itmid=1028
> 
> Take a good look at pic 3...you can the the dovetail cut I am referring to.
> 
> Again, you will need a gunsmith to cut a dovetail into the slide for the front sight, but not a big deal.
> 
> There is no specifc sight for the CW9 and the front sight is staked and plastic. These are options that require minimal work for a great return on investment.
> 
> The XS sights are fast and easy to use...


OK, I'm with you now. I see where you are coming from, and I'll certainly conceed that the aftermarket sights can go on a CW that way. But I'll add that by the time I pay a smith to cut a dovetail, I could afford the P series, and put the dovetailed sights in myself. I put dovetail TFO sights on my XD here, and it was OK.

I have been watching online, and the cheapest new CW-45 I've seen went for $404. I saw a P-45 go unsold at $500 last night. I don't see a smith cutting that sight for less than $100. That plus the fact that the P comes with a second mag makes the P series the value, as long as aftermarket sights are in the equation.
Without the desire for the sight upgrade, the CW might be a better value.

With the P, you get a second mag, easy sight upgrade, polygonal barrel, and a different look. I'm not sure I'd pay much, if anything, for the look. I'm not 100% sold that the polygonal barrel does anything. I don't see me owning a pistol with only one mag. I'd like tritum sights.

I think for me, a $500 to $550 P-45 is right on target. If the difference was greater, maybe not so much.

Now if I could just find a PM-45 for $600...:smt023


----------

